# Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

Da im Anglerboard'schen Zentrum des gepflegten Genusses heraus kam, das  doch einige selber Chilipflanzen ziehen und verarbeiten liegt ein eigener Thread hierfür nahe, damit man sich über die großen und kleinen Probleme bei Anbau und Verwertung austauschen kann.
Und da nach der Saison vor der Saison ist halte ich es jetzt auch für den richtigen Zeitpunkt bevor im Frühjahr ausgesät wird, vielleicht kann man ja Saatgut tauschen 

Mein erstes Problem ist: ich hatte dies Jahr  nur eine Pflanze, Carolina Reaper, und überlege, sie überwintern zu lassen.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit? 


:e


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Moin
Den Thread begrüße ich sehr.
Hatte dieses Jahr meine erste Aussaat.
War leider nix scharfes dabei.
Samen hatte ich geschenkt bekommen.

Also eher Paprika als Chili.

Bin gespannt was hier so kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ich hab das mal mit ins Rezepte -Forum geschubst.

Passt hier in meinen Augen doch besser, auch wenn hier zuerst ums anbauen VOR dem "rezepten" gehen soll..


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal mit ins Rezepte -Forum geschubst.
> 
> Passt hier in meinen Augen doch besser, auch wenn hier zuerst ums anbauen VOR dem "rezepten" gehen soll..



Dachte "Fischrezepte" meint "Fischrezepte", sry


----------



## Franky (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Super! :m
Mein Problem in diesem Jahr war, dass von 12 Samen nur 1 Pflanze überlebt hat. Es keimten auch nur 4, wobei die übrigen 3 (eine weitere Habanero, 2 Jalapeno) das Stadium des "Auspflanzens" nicht erreichten! 
Bislang kam ich immer ohne "Heizmatte" aus. Wird die doch Pflicht?
Wann beginnt ihr mit dem "Aussähen"? Schon im November/Dezember??


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Februar aber mit Heizmatte (kostet nicht die Welt), einige Samen sollen besser (oder überhaupt erst) keimen, wenn man sie vor der Aussaat in Guano einlegt. Soll quasi den Weg durch einen Vogel simulieren
*ed* wenn das Zimmer warm ist reicjt es vielleicht nen Stück Styropor oder Isomatte unterzulegen aber der Stromverbrauch moderner Heizmatten ist sehr moderat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dachte "Fischrezepte" meint "Fischrezepte", sry


Ist ja auch so. 

Prinzipiell..

Aber was willste mit dem Zeug, wenn nicht essen? 

;.-))

von daher......


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ... der Stromverbrauch moderner Heizmatten ist sehr moderat



Das gleiche gilt auch für alte Matten.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



zokker schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt auch für alte Matten.



Hab nur eine moderne, da fehlen mir die Vergleiche - weiß ja nicht was Franky vom kauf bisher abgehalten hat


----------



## Shura (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Oh, sehr geil!
Ich baue seit Jahren (un)regelmäßig Chilis an, in der Regel Jalapenos im Blumenkasten.
An unserem Südbalkon ohne Dach geht das sehr gut, da die Pflanzen dort genügend Sonne und Wärme abbekommen. Ansonsten reifen die Früchte nicht oder bleiben im Geschmack grün und unscharf. Viel Sonne, Licht und Wärme ist echt das A und O bei Chilis allgemein.
Ich ziehe diese Sorte sehr früh vor, meist schon im Februar oder Januar - alle einzeln in der Bude. Und dann je zwo in einen Blumenkasten. Mit regelmäßiger Düngung erhält man dann durchaus solche dicken Dinger:











Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mein erstes Problem ist: ich hatte dies Jahr  nur eine Pflanze, Carolina Reaper, und überlege, sie überwintern zu lassen.
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen damit?
> 
> :e



Chilis gelten ja _eigentlich_ als einjährig, und diverse Sorten tragen wohl auch im zweiten Jahr nicht mehr gut. Allerdings liest und hört man hin und wieder auch das Gegenteil, da die Sortenvielfalt einfach gigantisch ist und nicht alle Pflanzen gleich gut/schlecht überwintern. Probiers einfach aus, an einem kühlen, hellen platz.

Ich versuche dieses Jahr auch das erste mal, zwei Jalapenos komplett bis auf den Stamm runter geschnitten zu überwintern.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Geile Idee Kochpott!
Ich hatte dieses Jahr knapp 3kg+ Ernte.
Überwiegend Chinense Sorten wie Habaneros und Jolokias, und ein paar Annuum Sorten wie Sibirian Pepper und diverse Jalapenos. Und eine ganze Menge Lemon Drop Chilis.
Dazu gabs ein paar zur Deko wie Royal Black und Five Colours und ein paar zum experimentieren die ich grad nicht alle aufm Schirm habe - die aber natürlich auch später verarbeitet wurden.
Ergänzt wird nächstes Jahr vor allem der Chinense Anbau - von Boardy Franky hab ich ein paar weitere Habanero Samen bekommen und von anderen Leuten noch Scotch Bonnet, Dorset Naga und Carolina Reaper.
Bisher hab ich 4 verschiedene Soßen dieses Jahr gekocht: Lemon Drop Salsa, Sriracha, Sweet Chili und Hot Sauce.
Besonders die Lemon Drop Salsa und die Sriracha ham mich absolut überrascht - sehr geil!

Zum Überwintern kann ich leider nichts sagen - das hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht.
PS: Ich überlege die nächste Runde sehr früh einzuleuten (natürlich erstmal unter Kunstlicht) aus Angst vor den nicht vorhandenen Sommern und damit langen Reifezeiten (Ich hab immernoch 'ne Menge grüne Schoten an manchen Pflanzen...). Hat wer Erfahrungen mit sehr früher Aussaht? Besonders bezüglich des Raumklimas - Ich hab keinen Bock 24/7 zu heizen und der Raum kühlt schon so auf 13-14° runter in der Nacht...


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ok - Heizmatte hatte ich zb. schonmal nicht aufm Schirm. Da wird ich mich mal umschauen!


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Deine Saucen waren auch Hammergeil Daci! Mit der Salsa konnte man die Pussies im Freundeskreis gut aussortieren ^^

Ich habe sie damals auf der Fensterbank an einem Südwestfenster gezogen, mit Heizmatte und nur dezenter Heizung nachts  (so auf 1 ca.), wobei solange die Temperaturen pber 10ºC bleiben halte ich es für unkritisch. Zusätzliches Kunstlicht gaben zwei Energiesparlampen da die UV abgeben sollen. Heutzutage gibt es u.a. im Baumarkt oder auch Hanfraucherbedarf relativ (!) Günstige LED Systeme für eine sparsame Beleuchtung auch wenn es nicht so gut wirken soll wie Natriumdampflampen


----------



## zokker (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab nur eine moderne, da fehlen mir die Vergleiche - weiß ja nicht was Franky vom kauf bisher abgehalten hat


Und ich habe gar keine ... und weiß das einfach.


----------



## Lorenz (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

#h hanzz
Wenn man sich schon die Arbeit macht, dann würde ich ein paar Euro in passende Samen investieren und nicht einfach irgendwas aufziehen. Bei ebay, Chilifee, ... Im www findet sich genug zu passenden Sorten je nach Verwendung und Topfgröße bzw. Standort. Zwei von meinen drei bisherigen Sorten sind mir auch zu mild, weswegen ich mir fürs nächste Mal noch weitere Sorten beschafft habe.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Deine Saucen waren auch Hammergeil Daci! Mit der Salsa konnte man die Pussies im Freundeskreis gut aussortieren ^^
> 
> Ich habe sie damals auf der Fensterbank an einem Südwestfenster gezogen, mit Heizmatte und nur dezenter Heizung nachts (so auf 1 ca.), wobei solange die Temperaturen pber 10ºC bleiben halte ich es für unkritisch. Zusätzliches Kunstlicht gaben zwei Energiesparlampen da die UV abgeben sollen. Heutzutage gibt es u.a. im Baumarkt oder auch Hanfraucherbedarf relativ (!) Günstige LED Systeme für eine sparsame Beleuchtung auch wenn es nicht so gut wirken soll wie Natriumdampflampen


 
Danke Danke - deine Hot Sauce ist aber auch geil, besonders zum Grillen!
Als Kunstlichtquelle hab ich zwei LED-Panels mit Zeitschaltuhr, das sollte reichen. Natriumdampflamen sind zwar geil - aber auch teuer und fressen 'ne Menge mehr Saft. Das lohnt sich nur wirklich wenn man finanziell ertragreichere Pflanzen anbaut 
Natürlich kann man sich dann aber die Heizung spren ... Eventuell schau ich mich nochmal nach einer Heizmatte um. 

Btw: bisher hab ich meine Samen nie in Guano eingelegt und alles ist gut gekommen - eventuell alle "einfache Sorten"?
|wavey:


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Lorenz schrieb:


> #h hanzz
> Wenn man sich schon die Arbeit macht, dann würde ich ein paar Euro in passende Samen investieren und nicht einfach irgendwas aufziehen. Bei ebay, Chilifee, ... Im www findet sich genug zu passenden Sorten je nach Verwendung und Topfgröße bzw. Standort. Zwei von meinen drei bisherigen Sorten sind mir auch zu mild, weswegen ich mir fürs nächste Mal noch weitere Sorten beschafft habe.


Wird dieses mal auch so gemacht. :g


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



daci7 schrieb:


> Btw: bisher hab ich meine Samen nie in Guano eingelegt und alles ist gut gekommen - eventuell alle "einfache Sorten"?
> |wavey:



Möglich, musste bisher auch nie einlegen... denke, dass ist vor allem bei Sorten die nahe an der Wildform sind (wie Chiltepin bspw) notwendig.


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ist ja auch egal - solang die Pflanzen gut kommen.
Ich hatte dieses Jahr übrigens verdammt viele "Fehlzüchtungen", also ungewünschte Kreuzungen, in meiner Samenbank. Hat jemand Erfahrung wie man damit möglichst einfach umgeht? Das Problem ist, dass meine Pflanzen recht dicht gedrängt stehen müssen dank Balkon-Haltung. |supergri


----------



## gründler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Wir hatten hier schon mal einen trööt mit Anbau usw.

Die letzten 2 Jahre war net gut mit Hot und co. die Sommer hier im Norden warn zu nass.

Dieses Jahr hatte ich 65 Pflanzen und habe ca. 450 Früchte gehabt,wovon ich jetzt immer noch welche nachreifen lassen muss weil sie einfach nicht rot werden wollten oder gelb.Die schwarzen sind ganz gut geworden rote und gelbe war dies Jahr net so gut mit Herbstsonne usw.

Überwintern:

Einfach bei 15-18 grad hinstellen und alle paar tage minimal Water,viele schneiden ihre Pflanzen zurück,mach ich nicht mehr,ich stelle sie so rein,entweder sie packen es oder nicht.


Foto: Vor 2 Wochen reingehohlt.
|wavey:


----------



## gründler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ach und wo wa gerad dabei sind,diese Babys hier werden nur max 3cm lang und 2cm dick (Durchschnitt ist 1,5-2 cm),aber sie lassen dich die Milchtheke plündern ^^.....


Ps: Wer im Winter Blüten bekommt...einfach nen Q tips nehmen und von Blüte zu Blüte mit Q tips überall vorsichtig drin rumstreichen (bestäuben) , geht wunderbar und bringt das ganze Jahr durchgehend Früchte.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



gründler schrieb:


> Ps: Wer im Winter Blüten bekommt...einfach nen Q tips nehmen und von Blüte zu Blüte mit Q tips überall vorsichtig drin rumstreichen (bestäuben) , geht wunderbar und bringt das ganze Jahr durchgehend Früchte.



Genau so kann man auch Vermischung vermeiden, ich nehme immer ein feines Pinselchen (Modellbau o.ä.)
*ed*
Hab über die Googlesuche keinen Chilianbauthread gefunden


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Die Samen sollte man 24-48 Stunden in Wasser legen bevor man sie einpflanzt.
Je älter das Saatgut ist umso wichtiger ist es sie vorher in Wasser zu legen, sonst kann es ewig dauern bis was kommt, wenn überhaupt was kommt.
Ich besorge mir für die nächste Anzucht auch eine Heizmatte, hatte über der Heizung ungefähr 25 grad, die letzten Samen kamen erst nach über 4 Wochen, paar grad mehr hätte es bestimmt beschleunigt.


----------



## gründler (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hab über die Googlesuche keinen Chilianbauthread gefunden




Der hieß auch anders,glaube irgendwas mit.... Was macht ihr selber.

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Die Samen sollte man 24-48 Stunden in Wasser legen bevor man sie einpflanzt.
> Je älter das Saatgut ist umso wichtiger ist es sie vorher in Wasser zu legen, sonst kann es ewig dauern bis was kommt, wenn überhaupt was kommt.
> Ich besorge mir für die nächste Anzucht auch eine Heizmatte, hatte über der Heizung ungefähr 25 grad, die letzten Samen kamen erst nach über 4 Wochen, paar grad mehr hätte es bestimmt beschleunigt.



Ich hatte mal überlagertes Saatgut (und hatte quasi die gleiche Menge nochmal als Ersatz bekommen) das schon fast ein Jahr übern "MHD" war und habe glaube nur 2 Nieten dabei gehabt. Aber dafür hatte ich massive Probleme damit die Setzlinge auf dem Südhang im Garten zu verteilen


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal überlagertes Saatgut (und hatte quasi die gleiche Menge nochmal als Ersatz bekommen) das schon fast ein Jahr übern "MHD" war und habe glaube nur 2 Nieten dabei gehabt. Aber dafür hatte ich massive Probleme damit die Setzlinge auf dem Südhang im Garten zu verteilen



Kommt sicher auch auf die Lagerung an, auf meinen Samen Tütchen steht auch das sie nur zwei Jahre keimfähig sind aber bei guter Lagerung sind sechs Jahre (oder länger) bestimmt auch kein Problem.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Liebe Chiliköpp,
Gerade gesehen das pepperworld tolle black friday Angebote habt. Denkt dran, in 2 Monaten beginnt die Saison


----------



## hanzz (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Cool danke

Und wie geil sich das auch anhört.
In 2 Monaten.....
Hört sich nach Frühling an.
Kann's gar nicht abwarten.

Chilli, Kräuter, Tomaten, Gurken,...
Und in der ganzen Strasse Sonnenblumen.


----------



## Jose (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

oh, gerade erst auf den trööt gestoßen.
die vielen sorten, könnte man die mal beschreiben, scoville, geschmack usw.?
und was und wie macht ihr draus?
und warum überhaupt selber züchten?

ich merk mir den trööt mal als heizmattentrööt "senior-palace" :m :m :m


----------



## u-see fischer (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Denkt dran, in 2 Monaten beginnt die Saison



Wieso erst in 2 Monaten? 

 Die Chilipflanzen meiner Frau sind schon ca. 5cm groß.
 Getreu dem Motto: Der frühe Vogel isst die erste selbstgezogene Chilli. #h


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Als Faustregel wird im Februar ausgesät. Deswegen in zwei Monaten aber Berichte  bitte fleissig über Fortschritte deiner Vorgesetzten @U-see-Fischer 

@jupp: zu dem wie und was kommen wir hoffentlich zur nächsten Ernte, ich habe schon hotsauce und Pulver gemacht. Scoville sind die Maßeinheit für Schärfe, je mehr desto Peng. Gibt noch vereinfacht eine Skala von 1 - 10, Tabasco wäre da eine fünf, Habaneros sind 8 (und schmecken fruchtig wenn die Schärfe nachlässt)  und meine Carolina Reaper sollte um 10+ haben, da sie schärfer ist als Pfefferspray... jede Sorte schmeckt anders und eignet sich für bestimmte Dinge  (z.B. lassen sich Jalapenos gut befüllen, Habaneros bringen Geschmack und eine infernalische Schärfe etc), andere Sorten sind für Balkon und Fensterbank geeignet, einige sehen vor allem gut aus aber schmecken nach nix außer scharf und und und...


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wieso erst in 2 Monaten?
> 
> Die Chilipflanzen meiner Frau sind schon ca. 5cm groß.
> Getreu dem Motto: Der frühe Vogel isst die erste selbstgezogene Chilli. #h



Ich habe auch schon paar Thai Chili und Jalapeno Pepper  verbuddelt :g

Kommt aber noch einiges


----------



## ramrod1708 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Cool, gibt ja hier noch mehr so bekloppte wie mich. [emoji16]

Ich habe auch bald mit der Aussaat an. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## u-see fischer (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Als Faustregel wird im Februar ausgesät. Deswegen in zwei Monaten aber Berichte bitte fleissig über Fortschritte deiner Vorgesetzten @U-see-Fischer ...



Aktuell versuchen wir hier auch einige Chillipflanzen zu überwintern, da sind immer noch einige Schoten dran, einige davon werden auch langsam rot.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Aktuell versuchen wir hier auch einige Chillipflanzen zu überwintern, da sind immer noch einige Schoten dran, einige davon werden auch langsam rot.



Versuche ich auch mit einer (abgeernteten) Pflanze am Südfenster. Hoffe ja auf die ein oder andere Blüte... sobald die ersten 15º plus Tage kommen wandert sie zumindest tagsüber wieder auf den Balkon


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Moin, ich habe mich gefragt ob Samen (keine F1) aus den selbst angebauten Chilis genau so gut sind wie gekaufte.
Man sagt ja das die Chili ohne Verhütung nicht mehr sortenrein sind, aber kann es sich auch auf den Ertrag auswirken wenn die Chili nicht sortenrein sind, oder wie kann sich das auswirken, hat da jemand eine Ahnung ?


----------



## poldi82 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Hatte letzten Winter eine Chili im Haus. Ich fand die so schön, dass ich das einfach versucht hatte. Schwarzer Stamm und schwarze Blätter mit winzigen lila Blüten.

Hab die Pflanze in den unbeheizten Wirtschaftsraum gestellt und kaum gegossen. Sie hat viele Blätter verloren aber im Frühjahr ist sie wieder voll ausgeschlagen. 

Einfach Mal machen.....!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Moin moin, die heiße Phase beginnt langsam - wie läuft es bei unseren Chili Heads? Meine CR scheint über den Winter zu kommen, ich bestelle jetzt bald setzlinge weil ich keinen Platz für aussaat und aufzucht habe


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Überwinterung. Schön wenn so Experimente gelingen...

Dieses Jahr werde ich kaum Chili pflanzen, hab noch zuviele. Getrocknete, eingemachte, zu Sauce verkochte und mit Salz zermahlene... Das reicht noch laaange.

Nachbar, Bekannte und Verwandte wollen auch keine mehr. War wohl zuviel die letzten beiden Jahre.


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Dann teile doch anbautipps und Rezepte mit uns   hab auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass jeded zweite Jahr reicht um die nicht schärfeaffinen Teile der Sippe zu versorgen


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Anbautipps Spar ich mir Mal, da kann man ja kaum was falsch machen.

Chilisalz:

Backblech mit frischen, zu Ringen geschnitten Chili's auslegen und mit Salz bedecken. Bei 80°C in die Röhre bis die Chili's trocken sind, dauert ein bisschen... Dann das ganze in den Mixer und fein zermahlen.

Wichtig! Wirklich wichtig!!! Vorm öffnen des Mixers warten bis sich der Staub gelegt hat! Atemschutz und Handschuhe!!!

Hab das Mal ohne Schutzausrüstung gemacht und auch nicht gewartet bis sich der Staub legte.... Es war lehrreich. #q

Je nach verwendeten Sorten reicht eine MesserSPITZE für nen ganzen Pott gut gewürztes Gulasch.


Eingelegte Chili:

1 kg frische Schoten
200g Zwiebeln
6-8 Knoblauchzehen
500ml Weinessig
150ml Wasser
100g Zucker
30g Salz
1EL Pfefferkörner
1 Päckchen Einmachhilfe / Sorbinsäure

Schoten in Ringe schneiden oder mehrfach mit dem Zahnstocher o.ä. perforieren damit der Süd eindringen kann. ( Mit Luft in den Chilis gammelt es recht schnell - deshalb bevorzuge ich Ringe ) Zwiebeln in feine Ringe schneiden und die Knoblauchzehen vierteln.

Für den Sud alles, bis auf die Chilis, in einen Topf geben und aufkochen, 10 Min köcheln lassen.

Die Chilis auf 6 große SAUBERE Schraubgläßer verteilen, den Sud heiß aufgießen, fest verschließen und zum abkühlen auf den Kopf stellen.

Reifezeit mindestens 4 Wochen. Danach hervorragend geeignet um z.B. Pizza zu belegen, Gyrostaschen zu füllen, etc. ........


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ja.......brauche auch mal wieder neue......

Tipps und Tricks.
meine Chilis kamen immer vom Discounter und Supermarckt frisch;-)))

die letzten iner dose und drei heute im Chili-co...........


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ich hätte da noch nen paar, allerdings getrocknet...|rolleyes


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Oder eingelegt...


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

hatte die auch nur aufgehängt am band, iner küche.


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Multifunktions-Angelschnur...:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Multifunktions-Angelschnur...:vik:



Quasi eine art karpfenpaternoster


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Anbautipps Spar ich mir Mal, da kann man ja kaum was falsch machen.
> 
> Chilisalz:
> 
> ...



Das liest sich alles sehr gut, das salz werd ich mal ausprobieren


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Achte auf deine Augen und Atemwege!


----------



## Kochtopf (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Den Tipp kann ich fürs trocknen und mörsern generell empfehlen - und Handschuhe ersparen einem unschöne erlebnisse bei nüsse kraulen


----------



## poldi82 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den Tipp kann ich fürs trocknen und mörsern generell empfehlen - und Handschuhe ersparen einem *unschöne erlebnisse bei nüsse kraulen*



Wir haben ähnliche Erlebnisse durchgemacht.... :g


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Jo - das zeckt. :g
Ich werd dieses Jahr auch nur ganz kleine Brötchen backen (3-4 Pflanzen vielleicht), da stehen zu viele andere Projekte an. Ich hab aber auch noch ein paar Liter Soße und ordentlich frische Schoten eingefroren.


----------



## Zander Jonny (8. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Bei mir werden es dieses Jahr etwas mehr Chilis


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Hat bei euch schon jemand angefangen ?  bei mir wird es langsam grün.


----------



## ramrod1708 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hat bei euch schon jemand angefangen ?  bei mir wird es langsam grün.


Jupp, heute morgen die Samen eingebracht. 
Bin viel zu spät dieses Jahr. [emoji52]

Bin mal gespannt wieviel von den 58 Stück hochkommen. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Neid!!
Nach über 200 Stecklingen im letzten Jahr gibts dieses Jahr nur das Nötigste ... und das lass ich vom Kumpel anziehen :m
Bin froh wenn ich oft genug raus komme in den nächsten Monaten.


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



daci7 schrieb:


> Neid!!
> Nach über 200 Stecklingen im letzten Jahr gibts dieses Jahr nur das Nötigste ... und das lass ich vom Kumpel anziehen :m
> Bin froh wenn ich oft genug raus komme in den nächsten Monaten.



200 #t

Wieviel hast du behalten ?


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ich habe mir 30 solche Bau Eimer ausn Baumarkt geholt, 12 Liter.

Direkt in Boden soll angeblich nicht so toll sein, weil gerade flüssigdünger schnell ausgespült wird.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ich habe mir 30 solche Bau Eimer ausn Baumarkt geholt, 12 Liter.
> 
> Direkt in Boden soll angeblich nicht so toll sein, weil gerade flüssigdünger schnell ausgespült wird.



Hatte ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht - aber  gut ich habe auch mit dem Wasser vom Wasserwechsel im Aquarium im Regelfall gegossen. Gedüngt habe ich wenig, ab und an gemulcht mit Rasenschnitt, ab und an Asche vom grillen unter das Wasser gemischt... wichtiger war Südhanglage. War auf jeden fall eine reiche höllisch scharfe Ernte.

Meine Carolina Reaper ist leider wegen Dummheit erfroren-  in der sonne raus ubd abends vergessen :c


----------



## daci7 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> 200 #t
> 
> Wieviel hast du behalten ?



Gute Frage - keine Ahnung wieviele ich letztenendes genau hatte. Einige sind jedenfalls an Bekannte und Freunde gegangen. Insgesamt hab ich so ~3kg+ Früchte geerntet und verarbeitet.


----------



## Zander Jonny (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hatte ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht - aber  gut ich habe auch mit dem Wasser vom Wasserwechsel im Aquarium im Regelfall gegossen. Gedüngt habe ich wenig, ab und an gemulcht mit Rasenschnitt, ab und an Asche vom grillen unter das Wasser gemischt... wichtiger war Südhanglage. War auf jeden fall eine reiche höllisch scharfe Ernte.
> 
> Meine Carolina Reaper ist leider wegen Dummheit erfroren-  in der sonne raus ubd abends vergessen :c



Ich habe 2 Bhut jolokia mit dabei, nur mal als Spaß um ein Kumpel kosten zu lassen :m


----------



## Kochtopf (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ich stehe darauf mit einer Messerspitze Pulver/Paste einen 7l Chilitopf knallescharf zu bekommen 
Und Obacht: wenn jemand ungeahnt drauf beisst als streich kann es als Körperverletzung gelten. Mach lieber eine Mutprobe oder leg ein paar in Schnaps ein -schön mit Pfeffer und Knoblauch. Bei anbahnenden Erkältungen wirkt allein schon die Aussicht auf ein Gläschen Wunder  (meiner war leider leer)


----------



## ramrod1708 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich stehe darauf mit einer Messerspitze Pulver/Paste einen 7l Chilitopf knallescharf zu bekommen



Ja, das mag ich auch.



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Ja, das mag ich auch.
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk



Genau das find ich nicht so pralle weil ich gerne den Chili Geschmack habe, und das ist dann halt nur scharf mit null Eigengeschmack.

Schön eine ganze Schote aufs rostbrätel find ich viel geiler #6


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Den Chiligeschmack bspw bei Habanero erhält man ja nur, wenn man es kurz vorm servieren unterrührt, idR Schärfe ich über die erwähnte Messerspitze und bringe Geschmack durch frische Jalapenos o.äm rein


----------



## Zander Jonny (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Den Chiligeschmack bspw bei Habanero erhält man ja nur, wenn man es kurz vorm servieren unterrührt, idR Schärfe ich über die erwähnte Messerspitze und bringe Geschmack durch frische Jalapenos o.äm rein



So gehts natürlich auch


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Jalapenos mag ich sehr, aber mit Habaneros konnte ich nicht viel anfangen. Ich fand sie nicht allein scharf, sondern sie hatten so einen beißenden Geschmack.

Ich hatte Choclatehabaneros gepflanzt.

Einige habe ich im Backofen getrocknet und dann in einem Gefrierbeutel im Küchenschrank gelagert.

Obwohl der Beutel zu war, kribbelte die Nase, wenn man die Schranktür öffnete.

Außer für boshafte Scherze war die für nichts zu gebrauchen.

Jalapenos werde ich dieses Jahr mal anziehen.

Habt ihr noch Erfahrungen mit anderen dickfleischigen Chillisorten, die ähnlich liegen, was die Schärfe betrifft?

Wäre für Tipps dankbar.


----------



## Darket (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Ich züchte zwar nicht, aber finde Habaneros geschmacklich weniger fruchtig, sondern eher herb, etwas "ledrig", was übrigens nicht negativ gemeint ist, sondern von mir sehr geschätzt wird. Ich hab die allerdings nicht erst zum Schluss untergerührt, sondern relativ früh (im Chili).


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich züchte zwar nicht, aber finde Habaneros geschmacklich weniger fruchtig, sondern eher herb, etwas "ledrig", was übrigens nicht negativ gemeint ist, sondern von mir sehr geschätzt wird. Ich hab die allerdings nicht erst zum Schluss untergerührt, sondern relativ früh (im Chili).


Darunter leidet der Habanero Geschmack - gib sie echt mal gegen Ende zu dann merkst du es.
Ich hatte mal eine ungarische gelbe chilisorte, die war Dickfleischig und Schärfemäßig durchaus mit Habanero Vergleichbar. Eine anuum, aber ich komme nicht auf den Namen... im Ofen trocknen und dann aufreissen hat für gute Laune und Bewegung in der sonntäglichen Fressstarre bei uns gesorgt :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Hab heute beim einkaufen die Rawit Red bekommen,

gerade mal abgebissen :e

Schärfegrad 8 von 10 kommt hin..........mir wurde ganz schön warm unterm hut;-))

aber die schärfe ging auch recht zügig wieder aus der Unterlippe.

#h


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. März 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Läuft


----------



## feuer110 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Burn, mother*peep* - der Chili Peppers Anbau Thread*

Da bekommt das Wort Pfeffernüsse ne ganz andere Bedeutung .


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2018)

Edit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. November 2018)

Wow, da wüsste ich im Leben nichts mit anzufangen, mit so einer Menge.

Was für Sorten hast du? Ich vermute Jalapeno zu sehen und die ersten tippe ich mal auf scotch Bonner,  oder?


----------



## Zander Jonny (9. November 2018)

Mit so einer Menge habe ich auch nicht gerechnet, aber man kann sie auch gut einfrieren und einzeln nach bedarf verwenden. Dann Soßen, sambal olek usw. die Sorten sind Bhut jolokia,Joes Long,Lemon Drop,Jalapeno,Habanero,De Arbol, und Thai Chili.


----------



## Fattony (19. März 2019)

Macht keiner mehr Chilis?

So - heute kommt der Deckel ab. Die Jalapenos spargeln mir sonst noch zuviel.

Schätze in 2-3 Wochen wird umgetopft, wenn alle das 2 Blattpaar geschafft haben.

Ist meine erste Chili-Zucht.

1. Habanero (10 v 10 gekeimt)
2. Chili AS-Rot (23 v 24 gekeimt)
3. Jalapeno (8 v 10 gekeimt)

Werden nachher in 12cm Töpfe umgesetzt. Vorm Eisheiligen dann in Maurerkübel aus dem Baumarkt und raus auf die Terrasse gestellt. Bin schon am überlegen ob ich sie nicht gleich in Kübel stecke. Aber so viel Platz hab ich nicht daheim für 41 Pflanzen..


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. März 2019)

Zwei mal würde ich sie Umtopfen bevor es in die endtöpfe geht, und nicht vergessen bis zu den Keimblättern tiefer zu setzen 
Ansonsten sieht es sehr gut aus bis jetzt 
Willst du mehrere Pflanzen in einein kübel machen ?


----------



## Fattony (19. März 2019)

Hätte sie jetzt in einen 12cm Topf gesetzt und dann nochmal in einen 10-15 Liter Kübel. Also ok. Dachte mir ich könnte mir die Arbeit 2 mal irgendwie sparen ;-)

Nein - 1 Pflanze pro Kübel. Also hätte ich 41 Kübel auf der Terrasse stehen - meine Frau wird sich freuen   

Das umsetzen in die Kübel hätte ich gleich verbunden mit dem rausstellen - hoffe das ist kein Problem?


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. März 2019)

Theoretisch würde es auch gehen sie gleich in große zu Pflanzen, aber durch das Umtopfen setzt man sie auch immer ein Stück tiefer und es bilden sich an dem Stiel neue Wurzeln und die Pflanzen Bekommen dadurch ein größeren wurzelballen. Raus stellen würde ich sie erst nach den Eisheiligen, wenn du sicher gehen willst das sie durch eventuellen Frost nicht  geschädigt werden. Oder du holst sie bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt wieder rein, das wäre mir aber zu umständlich.


----------

